# Chester County Hills



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyone who's said more than a word on the subject in my vicinity can pretty much confirm that I'm not a big fan of Daylight Savings Time. Sure, it's livable in the middle of Summertime when days are long anyway, but since they've moved the date to the beginning of March, it really messes with my schedule. I like to get up early, get out the door, and ride before the rest of the house starts moving. And when it doesn't get light until after 7am, that makes life more difficult. Granted, I've got lights and use them to ride to work quite regularly. But on a cold and windy Sunday morning, it's tough to push out the door in the dark.

So thankfully, the wife was nice enough today, in honor of the first day of DST, to let me ride a little later than I normally would. So with four hours to kill in the middle of the day, I figured it would be a nice opportunity to tour the hills of Chester County in Southeastern PA.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2358/2322713060_69d61430a7_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2358/2322713060_69d61430a7_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>We start in Valley Forge Park. The park's auto tour road take you up Mount Joy. The best way to attack the hill is from the intersection of routes 252 and 23, all the way down by Valley Creek. (and for you history buffs, near the site of the original Valley Forge for which the land is named)


<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2294/2322714872_9818e57ba0_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2294/2322714872_9818e57ba0_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>The auto tour road up Mount Joy used to take you all the way to the top. There was a firetower there for many years that was dismantled a few years ago. The park service dug up the access road and planted grass last summer.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3291/2322716418_6c86a12257_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3291/2322716418_6c86a12257_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>The view from the east side of Mount Joy. If you look closely in the center of this photo (click to enlarge) you should be able to spot a big bird sitting atop a tree. You can also see the earthworks dug by the soldiers in 1778 along the bottom of this shot.


<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/2321902199_2dcc891706_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/2321902199_2dcc891706_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>From Valley Forge Park, we head east to cross the Great Valley. Pass under the railroad bridge to begin climbing Old Eagle School Road. It's a nice mile and a quarter climb at a very consistent 7% grade. I had a strong westerly wind at my back this morning that made the climbing fast and easy.


<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3103/2322719602_8287bb361b_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3103/2322719602_8287bb361b_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>We head back west now and attack Mount Misery. Mount Misery is the peak that is commonly known as Valley Forge Mountain in these parts. There are at least five good routes to the top, all of which are over a mile in length and suitably steep and consistent. I rode Welsh Valley from the east today.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2046/2321905127_93c580409a_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2046/2321905127_93c580409a_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>Usually Sunday mornings find me on my mountain bike out on the trails at French Creek. But after two long days of heavy rain, the gutters were still flowing and the trails were certain to be soupy mud. Rather than rip up the trails, I chose to face the 35 degree 20mph headwind instead.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2261/2321906447_8800df04ef_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2261/2321906447_8800df04ef_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>Drop down off the south end of Valley Forge Mountain and you end up on Route 29. Go straight at the intersection with Charlestown Road and you can enjoy what we like to call the Charlestown Ramp. It's about a quarter mile of very consistent 12% climbing that drops you down into the rolling hills of Charlestown.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2145/2321907859_061ef70b86_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2145/2321907859_061ef70b86_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>From atop one of the rolling hills, a view of Charlestown, looking north. Again, zoom in and see if you can spot the Limerick towers in the distance.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3063/2321909543_06f7657e44_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3063/2321909543_06f7657e44_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>There's a real nice mile-long climb on Yellow Springs road in Charlestown that, years ago, I made part of my regular loop. It averages only 5%, so if you hit it in the right form, you can really fly up this hill. I had a 20mph headwind in my face today, so needless to say, I wasn't exactly flying.


<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2322726290_c0e5508664_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2322726290_c0e5508664_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>Down in Yellow Springs, this normally sedate creek was flowing pretty full and had an eye-catching green tint to it. A friend once took a look at this home when he was shopping for houses a few years back. Apparently it was very cluttered and smelled of mildew.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3229/2321912509_0fa498a42c_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3229/2321912509_0fa498a42c_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>We're fortunate that a lot of organized rides pass through the Schuylkill River Valley. They all use different pavement markings and if you've got the time, it's fun to just start following the arrows to see where the rides go. I think these white arrows belong to BCP. Whoever put this one down was nice enough to point out the hill I was already climbing. Guess I'll turn right.


<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2025/2321913701_b0d64a10dd_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2025/2321913701_b0d64a10dd_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>My favorite climb in northern Chester County is Flowing Springs Road west out of Birchrunville. If you ever find yourself in Chester County looking for the best dinner you've ever had, call the Birchrunville store for dinner reservations. It's really that good.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3051/2322731018_d39ae2b3ff_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3051/2322731018_d39ae2b3ff_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>Starting up Flowing Springs, the road turns upwards pretty quickly. This short ramp of 10% is followed by a few hundred yards of restful 5% grade then kicks up again.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3129/2322732392_5651b85f53_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3129/2322732392_5651b85f53_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>Here's where Flowing Springs gets to be fun. From here to the top, it's about a half mile that averages 12%. There's also always lots of nice loose gravel strewn across the road to keep things interesting. This is where I usually drop it into the 39x26 and start standing.

<a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2322734338_42213f9594_b.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer; width: 600px;" src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2322734338_42213f9594_b.jpg" alt="" border="0" /></a>Up at the top, I picked up a bit of glass coming up the hill. I had a spare tube, pulled out the glass shard in the tire and got rolling again. I turned back home and, with the wind at my back, felt like a hero as I averaged over 20mph coming over the rolling hills back towards Phoenixville.

All told, it was a pretty cold and windy day. But I managed to get in about 45 miles of riding with over 4500 feet of climbing. All this despite DST.

Time to celebrate.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Pretty country. Nice pics.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Did you see a group of three at the top of Welsh Valley Rd? Two fixed gears and a standard roadie. I'm pretty sure it might have been you I saw....looked like your bike. 

Did a little valley forge touring myself this morning, starting from the 'yunk. Did many of those same roads!

Cool.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

It was windy as hell out there today. I was about 30 minutes west of you, riding around West Chester and crossing the brandywine a bunch of times.

Nice pics. It looks like you were out much earlier that I was. Almost all the icy stuff was gone when I was out riding.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanx for reminding me of home... I grew up right around 724_422_100, near Pottstown & St. Peter's Village. Oh, to be in an area w/ hills again...


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Started at 9:15ish, some ice, but the wind was nuts. Used the Schuylkill River Trail to get away from the city and westbound was killer!

Ride home was easy though!


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

ChuckUni said:


> Did you see a group of three at the top of Welsh Valley Rd? Two fixed gears and a standard roadie. I'm pretty sure it might have been you I saw....looked like your bike.
> 
> Did a little valley forge touring myself this morning, starting from the 'yunk. Did many of those same roads!
> 
> Cool.


I did. That was me. 

Thought I saw a pair of cowhorns as I rode past. Took you for a couple of triathletes until I looked down and saw you were fixed.

That's gotta be a fun climb fixed.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

khill said:


> It was windy as hell out there today. I was about 30 minutes west of you, riding around West Chester and crossing the brandywine a bunch of times.
> 
> Nice pics. It looks like you were out much earlier that I was. Almost all the icy stuff was gone when I was out riding.


The wind was pretty brutal in spots. 

I figured if I'm going to ride into the wind, I may as well make it uphill, too.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We are up in the area fairly often, we enjoy the area but keep running into traffic. Maybe if we follow some of those arrows.........


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Farmertan said:


> I did. That was me.
> 
> Thought I saw a pair of cowhorns as I rode past. Took you for a couple of triathletes until I looked down and saw you were fixed.
> 
> That's gotta be a fun climb fixed.


Cowhorn bars were me....sorry to scare you off with the fear of triathlon.  

That climb hurts fixed for sure, but it is easier than Diamond Rock Rd just because it never gets really steep. Also, we came up the auto tour rd from the east side and the wind riding up Gulph rd to that little peak was killer. The road kept getting steeper and the wind kept getting faster! Lucky it is short.

I'll need to explore more out that way, the Birchrunville stuff looks nice....


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice pics! Looks like you're not too much closer to Spring than we are in CT.

OT: How the heck do you get the text between the pics, anyway?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

JChasse said:


> OT: How the heck do you get the text between the pics, anyway?


I include the pictures inline rather that attaching them to the post. That allows me to write in between all of the HTML tags. Of course, it requires you to have another host for the images.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

MB1 said:


> We are up in the area fairly often, we enjoy the area but keep running into traffic. Maybe if we follow some of those arrows.........


To the credit of the route-designers, the vast majority of the routes in the area follow the best roads. Most of the arrows designate centuries, so if you just ride until you find any arrow, any arrow, then follow the route, it'll give you at least 100 miles + however far you need to ride to/from the first arrow.

It's a fun way to get in an unplanned hundred.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Love that rolling country. Great stuff.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

That's a nice part of a pretty county. I might hafta try that Birchrunville store sometime. What sort of dinner is it?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

10ae1203 said:


> That's a nice part of a pretty county. I might hafta try that Birchrunville store sometime. What sort of dinner is it?


It's a modern French Italian American BYOB.

Think they've got a website...

here it is
http://www.birchrunvillestorecafe.com/


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Beautiful photos*

on a beautiful day. I attended high school and grad school in the greater Phila area and spent my share of time visiting and transiting Valley Forge.

A very interesting and little known cultural attraction is the Wharton Esherick museum. He was an early 20th century wood worker, craftsman and artist. His house is now the museum to his work. He moved to the wilderness with his wife when his children were small so they could "run naked throught the woods"; he apparantly led a rather bohemian lifestyle. 20 + years ago, the museum was operated by surviving family members (which, I believe included a widow) and someone who was apparantly his mistress. I doubt they're still guiding tours. It's right near VF park and well worth a visit.

http://www.levins.com/esherick.html

Thanks for a great post.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

KeeponTrekkin said:


> on a beautiful day. I attended high school and grad school in the greater Phila area and spent my share of time visiting and transiting Valley Forge.
> 
> A very interesting and little known cultural attraction is the Wharton Esherick museum. ...
> I doubt they're still guiding tours. It's right near VF park and well worth a visit.
> ...


The museum is still open and they're still guiding tours. Last I looked, it's actually a bit steep price-wise to tour as far as museums go, but when I rode past on this ride, the place was packed with visitors. It's in a beautiful spot up high on Valley Forge Mountain.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

I used to live in Chester county and rediscovered cycling on many of those roads in your photos... The Birchrunville / Yellow Springs area was part of my favorite loop; just loved bombing down the switchback section of Horseshoe Trail road without touching the brakes. Thanks for the pics and memories.


----------

